# How to make money on a small horse farm?



## victorialicious7

bump??


----------



## raywonk

if you have enuff to build a larger barn you could lease out the place for a trainer to us. Minus the stalles you need. they pay you a mounthly rate. Say you maid 15 stall barn and leased out 10 stales. You could charge like $800 to $1000. 
Or you could let some one come in and give lessons off of your horses and split the lesson fee with you.


----------



## Golden Horse

I don't even know where to start with an answer, and that is probably why you are not getting replies..

I'm sorry but it sounds at best like a pipe dream, and at the worst a troll at work.


----------



## Hidalgo13

Well you won't make money just having a few horses and training them, at least not enough. Boarding would be the way to go. Hire someone to clean the stalls and feed. Though as Golden horse said, it's a bit of a pipe dream. Though you can make it work if you really think and plan it out. Talk with your parents, or someone with business experience.


----------



## victorialicious7

a troll? how is that even relevant? And no its not a dream, I've been searching day and night how I could possibly make something like this even possible. I woudln't need to hire anyone because it wouldn't be too far and I would happily do the job myself. 

Although the stall thing seems like a good idea, I just don't really know if there is anyone like that here. I thought about boarding but liability is way too much to deal with when not trying to be a super well known barn. I thought about having pastures and renting them out privately, is that possible?


----------



## smrobs

The thing is, it would be impossible to continue that for any length of time without some kind of incoming revenue. Plus, as far as I know, boarding and renting out pastures are of the same beast. There would still be the liability issue since the horses would be on your property; therefore, there would be an additional insurance cost. Added on to that, in order to charge even a minimal fee for pasture board, you would really need to have some kind of shelter built in every pasture to give the horses someplace to hide during inclimate weather.

The expenditures would far exceed the income and you would be in money trouble quick. It's a nice dream for someone from a wealthy family who doesn't have to work in order to survive, but if you are counting on that to make your living, it's wishful thinking.


----------



## nrhareiner

First is the land logable? If so are the trees money trees? I almost purchased about 200 acres in Tn and the standing timber would have paid for the land. If there is 17 acres and only 5 cleared if it has not been logged in the past 20 years that could put a big dent in what owed on the land.


----------



## starlinestables

Unless you or your dad is in construction I would buy a place with a barn already on it.


----------



## raywonk

dose the property have a house or is it just land?


----------



## Brookside Stables

We bought our acreage 2 years ago and built a 12 stall barn, indoor arena, round pen, not to mention we had to do all the fencing, water hydrants, electrical etc... I believe we are $150,000+ in construction alone, not including the purchase price of the property and we aren't even close to being done. We also had to buy a tractor w/attachments, hay baling equipment, lawn mower and a dump truck. Also don't forget the smaller stuff that adds up; buckets, feeders, hoses, gates, light bulbs, grain bins etc... 

We have only been open a year and the income from the property makes our mortage and construction loan payments now, but that first year there was no income from the property. Our regular income from our jobs paid for everything the first year.

Get an approval for your loans ahead of time, and write a business proposal for your lender. No one will lend you money if you don't have a solid plan. You also need to find a lawyer to overlook your contracts and policies to make sure you are covered. Contact an insurance agency to find out what type of coverage you will need and the cost.

You can not do this alone, you will have to hire someone to step in when your gone, sick, injured, and overwhelmed. It will happen. It is a 24/7 responsiblity you have to take seriously. 

Good luck on your venture, just please do your homework before starting anything.


----------



## Maverick101

Agree with most comments here. Its a pipe dream in the sense, that you will not make money in the first few years. As construction, insurance, supplies i.e hay, bedding, feed all need to be purchased before adding boarders and clients.

When we built our barn 6 yrs ago, I had the advantage that as a mixed farmer (grain and cattle) we had our tractors and other implements needed to ensure we could do daily chores.
We make our own hay, which cuts down on an expense right there. We also had the compensation from our farming to cover costs of the stable for the first few years. We made NO money for the first 3 yrs, and only saw a very small income the 4th...and when I say small, I mean small....it wouldn't even cover the cost of paying myself....so if didn't have the farm to cover expenses, wouldn't have been able to make a go of the boarding, never mind put food on my table.
We have 10 stall barn...and we are always full....and we can house up to 15 pasture boarders.
So to try and make money off 5 or 6 horses....sorry, but I quite honestly cant see how it can be done w out some sort of supplement income.


----------



## phoenix heartbeat

I have to agree with the others. This sounds like a pipe dream. Can I ask how old you are? As a barn owner myself you dont make a whole lot of money off it. What I make a month 90% goes right back into the horses. The only reason we have any extra money is thanks to our breeding program. But even then its iffy and expensive. Insurance is something you MUST have if your taking in any horses. Be it training or lesson. Its even a good idea to have some on your own stock (think colic surgery $$$$)

I got lucky. I pretty much inherited 15 acres. With a barn, indoor arena, pastures and a house already on it. But the up keep is insane! Its a very expensive thing to get involved with and not something that should be entered into on a whim. Whats your experience with horses btw? What make you feel ready to take on something like this? Just curious.


----------

